
The trouble with indiscriminate tree-planting in Africa - muriithi
https://mg.co.za/article/2019-10-31-00-the-trouble-with-indiscriminate-tree-planting-in-africa
======
Yaa101
Anther thing is that by planting trees you increase the oxygen level and will
cause fires that way, but also oxygen will cause a temperature drop.

As far as I know all green does this, probably planting grass on baren land
will cause as much progres as trees would.

I think the most important job for us humans is to create alternatives for
growing crops so that we can stop depleting our top soils and stop injecting
fertilizers and poisons and give these top soils back to the green stuff that
will cool down the planet a bit.

------
testrun
_“This is partly because forests, especially plantations of eucalypts and
pines, are vulnerable to high-severity fires and will become more so as the
world warms. Most of the carbon stored in grasslands is below ground, where it
persists through fire._

This statement makes no sense, it would be absolute stupidity to plant pine
and eucalypts in Africa. You would plant indigenous and you would plant with a
plan. So that it does not affect run-off and waterways. You can have grassland
with trees. This is not difficult.

------
8bitsrule
I support indiscriminate afforestation.

~~~
muriithi
Why?

